# Removing permanent marker



## accountantadam (Jul 12, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone - I bought 2 local medicines last weekend, and they have been written on with permanent marker. I was wondering the best way to remove this.  Thanks - Adam


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 12, 2011)

I use alcohol


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 12, 2011)

Denatured Alcohol works, but if the sharpie ink got into little casewear chips or roughness then Acetone might be a more effective and powerful solvent alternative.


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> casewear


 
 Hmm, probably not much of that to be found on local meds, i guess. [8|]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 12, 2011)

> if the sharpie ink got into little casewear chips or roughness


 
 that can be a pain, I try an old toothbrush first.


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2011)

Clear PVC primer for plumbing or nail polish remover works perfectly...if you go with the primer "make sure" you get clear and "not purple"


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info everyone. I tried the nail polish remover on the bottom of one of them last night and it worked like a charm. I'd like to clean these up as well, but they have very narrow openings, would a soak in some warm soapy water work?


----------



## simpleman (Jul 17, 2011)

Hair spray is a good ink remover.


----------



## Bottles R Us (Aug 13, 2011)

Mr. Clean Magic Eraser will remove Sharpie marker. I don't know if it would damage a bottle though.


----------



## kwalker (Aug 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> if you go with the primer "make sure" you get clear and "not purple"


 
 That'd be embarrassing to have happen to you [8D] 

 I always had luck with acetone. Mr. Clean Magic Eraser works decently too.


----------

